# Tricolor babies!



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Finally,_ finally_ after months and months and months of hoping and trying and fussing and nearly getting ready to give up and after months of swooning over other peoples tricolors on here, I can finally, proudly, add my own 

Ironically, these were completely by chance, tricolors were never a thought when it came to planning these litters.

These three babies are from a black splash x chocolate?? splash (she's brown with black splash markings, dunno what you'd actually call that)

My favorite, a male: the one I'll definitely be keeping. 

















His brother:









His sister:









I'll probably be keeping her too, I wanna breed tris like this as well as a separate line of more calico-y looking tris.

And then this little girl is a half....something? of the other three, her father is the other threes fathers father xD









Her markings are getting really pretty, I think, but for some reason, she and her four siblings are still really small, despite being only 2 days younger than the other three, I don't think the mother is producing a lot of milk.

I have another splash doe that I believe is pregnant by a buck who is pied C-dilute(I guess, he's like a tan color) who has tricolor in his line, so hoping for some tri babies from her.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Not much tri but great start def keep the last photo of the bub


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Love that little girl!!!


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Love, love, love them! <3


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Did you keep the wee girl? She would be great to keep


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

my favorite is the last girlie!!


----------



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

They are sooo cute!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That little girl in the last pic is very nice. Good work!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

always exciting to see what's going to come out of a marked litter.


----------

